# 2019 Nissan Sentra Radio Continuously Restarts



## juscelino (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone is familiar with the following. This is guaranteed to happen every time and is very annoying. Here are the specific conditions:

I have my iPhone connected via Bluetooth to the radio.
I am using Waze on my iPhone for directions.
I am listening to a podcast via the Pocket Casts app on my iPhone.
Waze is configured to "Pause spoken audio" in order to provide audible directions via the Bluetooth.
When Waze gives me approximately 4 or 5 directions in a row (turn left or turn right or exit here, etc) within less than 5 minutes, my radio restarts. Happens every time.
NOTE: This does not happen if I have "Pause spoken audio" disabled and/or if I am listen to music where the audio is paused by Waze.

Any thoughts? If it matters, I know that my car's computer (or whatever it is called in a car) was updated less than a year ago due to a recall, but that made no difference. Thank you in advance.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you have the latest AV firmware in the vehicle then chances are it's some sort of conflict with Apple IOS. Apple is frankly notorious for "moving the furniture" without telling anyone and then having to patch it in the next IOS rev. Most likely the problem will disappear when they do.


----------



## juscelino (Feb 9, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> If you have the latest AV firmware in the vehicle then chances are it's some sort of conflict with Apple IOS. Apple is frankly notorious for "moving the furniture" without telling anyone and then having to patch it in the next IOS rev. Most likely the problem will disappear when they do.


Thank you for your response. I completely understand and agree with your point regarding Apple iOS. However, I do not see how a Bluetooth connection is causing my car radio to restarts. My point is that it still seems to be a bug with the car's computer system that needs to be fixed.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There are 3 major "core software systems" running simultaneously inside your radio (4 if it's a navi), and they're all supplied by different companies, none of them Nissan. Any one of those systems can send the radio off "in the weeds" with improper use or coding, and the culprit is usually in the "data handoff" from one core to another. Early gen2 Rogue navis, for instance, were notorious for resetting due to glitches in the map data. _Data_, mind you, not code. Bluetooth systems are _much_ more complex than most people realize, with many stacked layers of code and the same potential to "hang" devices with bad data or wrong coding.


----------



## juscelino (Feb 9, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> There are 3 major "core software systems" running simultaneously inside your radio (4 if it's a navi), and they're all supplied by different companies, none of them Nissan. Any one of those systems can send the radio off "in the weeds" with improper use or coding, and the culprit is usually in the "data handoff" from one core to another. Early gen2 Rogue navis, for instance, were notorious for resetting due to glitches in the map data. _Data_, mind you, not code. Bluetooth systems are _much_ more complex than most people realize, with many stacked layers of code and the same potential to "hang" devices with bad data or wrong coding.


Ahhh...that makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## morapple (Oct 10, 2021)

My radio is doing the same... Not continuously just randomly. I can be just starting to drive and the FM radio station goes silent and i look at the radio and display is black then connect logo comes back on.


----------



## marsk61 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi,

I'm Kevin Mars . I have the same problem.
spice money login myfiosgateway


----------



## elrulob (Jan 4, 2022)

juscelino said:


> Ahhh...that makes sense. Thank you.


Did you solve de problem? I have the same issue.


----------

